# Coyote Night Acres/ Yoppe Kidded! kidding season done.



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

I know April is a long ways away..... but a couple of my girls due then are getting huge :shocked: 

I've been doing kidding threads one doe at a time, but I think I'm just going to bundle all the April girls up on this one thread since we have 4 due then. Still waiting on the February girls :lol: 

So here we go! 

First up in April is Wee One due 4/14/11 she will be a 5th freshener I beleive. Bought her back in the fall previouse owner said she had twins last year bred to the same buck for this year. I'm thinking twins again :wink: 

Next is Yoppe due 4/16/11 she will be a 3rd freshener and is a half sister to Yvonne who I'm waiting to kid anyday now. Had yoppe bred to a CH buck and I'm praying for Girls. Previouse owner said she had twins last year, Looks like a single to me right now, but we still have a couple months to go.

Then we have Wyoming (this is the one I worry about) She is a half sister to Wee One and is due 4/20/11 Bought her in the fall with wee one and the buck they are bred to. Previouse owner said she had triplets last year bred to the same buck this year and I fear she is going to have triplets again this year. I say fear, because I've barely gotten my feet wet with kidding goats and there is more of a chance for issues with multiple kids. :help: I was feeling her belly and she deffinately had a kid up over her rumen on the left side as well as kids packed into the right side. She already waddles and she's still got over two months to go. Poor girl  

Last for april is Twinkle she's stunted, but bred to a smaller buck due 4/23/11
This will be her first freshening.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Wee One's pic wouldn't load on the first post so here it is and one of Wee One and Wyoming together


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Just waiting for my last girl for february to kid should be any day now then we turn our focus to these girls.

Wyoming doesn't scare me quite so much now, she must have totally had a pig out day cause she doesn't look as big as that now. I'm at least going to see twins out of her and triplets are a real possability still as she has some time to go. She also just started showing signs of udder developement which puts her right on the time line I've got for her. Since I'm keeping two bucklings already I'm praying for doe's out of her, wee one and yoppe. Wee one is making a bit of udder too, just the start. I'm so excited to see the udder on both wee one and wyoming :greengrin: I was told when I bought them in the fall that they were big udder girls and that they had amazing udders. He wished they had been in milk at the time of sale to show me, but I just took his word for it and bought them. I do know for 5 year old doe's they are well attached.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

The girls are getting closer!  
Cameral died when uploading pics so I didn't get everyones pic up. I did get twinkles udder and wyomings udder. Oh and my guardian hehehe, well she thinks she's a guardian (She stays up at the house with us :doh: ) Wyomings udder is looking nice and for a 5th freshener I'm so excited to see how it fills it's just now starting.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

I'm drooling over wyomings udder! I'll see about getting some pics tomorrow or the next day. Baby Bellies can be seen on all four of my gilrs. I did however sell Chapa. I figured since she wasn't due till May 23rd I'de be safe to move her now and I'm not going to need her milk after all since my milk buyer flaked out on me. So anyway, I'm expecting twins on wee one, twins on yoppe (pray for girls), and twins or trips on wyoming, and lastly a single on twinkle. They are looking great so far and we are down to 2-3 weeks for all of them. I'm so excited, but have to get a new barn camera because the lightning struck a tree out by the barn and seems to have fried the cam. I already have one ordered just hope it gets here soon.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

What pretty girls! Looks like they're coming right along...I hate waiting for kids to arrive though!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Wee One has an amazing extension of brisket! Very nice balance on her, I'm sure the expected delivery's will go very well and sending happy kidding vibes your way :hug:

Udders are looking good too.... I'd love to see how they fill out for you as well as the reason they do! Can't wait to see those babies :stars:


----------



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

I have a FF alpine due on 4/26.. I've been worried about her size, so was happy to see your Twinkle is similar to her. I saw her bred several times and a couple weeks apart so she has to be bred. I don't think her udder is quite that big yet though. I've been thinking single kid for her. Who knows..
Good luck with you babies


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Yeah liz wee one is a stretch limo all the way around. We joke about her having boer in her cause of how thick she is. She is purebred lamancha though.(The only think I don't like about her udder right now is her teat structure seems to be on the smaller side) we have a ways to go yet though.

Rooster Twink is def a stunted little fart and thats my fault. She was our first bottle baby and I used powdered milk on her. To add to that I didn't really know much about cocci prevention and she ended up with a bad case of that. I've learned a lot since that all and actually got her to grow a bit more to where she is now. I know she will always be small though. Her dam was a 2 gallon milker so thats probably why she has more than your doe. I just hope it doesn't drag the ground some day because of how short her legs are. I was careful to choose a smaller buck for her and I have faith in the lord that the kidding will go okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Nice Does... can't wait ...to see the kiddo's... :thumb:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Here are some pics I took today. Will get wee ones udder pic on the next post 5 attatchments is the limit it says.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Yoppe's udder doesn't look like much yet. I had a little buckling and his mom out with these girls and I caught him nursing her or at least trying so I freaked out and pulled him up as quick as I could. I hope this doesn't effect her too much.

And then here is wee ones udder pic. Coming along but still little teats


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Today is:
Day 140 for Wee One
Day 138 for Yoppe
Day 136 for Wyoming
and Day 131 for Twinkle

I'm getting excited, but I'm so afraid my barn cam won't be here by the time Wee One gets ready to go. That will mean multiple barn checks and me almost camping out there when the time comes. The lightning zapped my last one when it hit a tree close to the barn. I'm going to start lig checking wee and yoppe from here on out.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

8 Days till wee one's due. I can't wait. Oh the camera is here, just got to get it down in the barn, so yippee.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

All are coming along nicely!! I wouldn't stress over Wee's teat size too much as they can change dramatically once she freshens and they get "used". She looks good though at this point.

Exciting that you have just little more than a week to wait!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Update:

*Wee One (end of day 143)* is in such a bad mood. She doesn't want ligs checked and will get up from laying down just to go run off Wyoming (Wy was always her best bud) :scratch: She also seemed a bit uncomfortable today, scratching her tum looking back at it etc.... she just doesn't have much room in there for them and it shows. All eyes are on her now and I put her up in the stall tonight just so she gets used to it and I can monitor her behavior. :thumbup:

*Yoppe (end of day 141)* is doing about he same still. She deffinately is uncomfortable she grunts while laying down. So deff twins out of her ray: :kidred: :kidred:

*Wyoming (end of day 137)* is doing good, udder coming in so nicely. You would think she is due first by her udder growth. A little more each day. I just looked at my calender and she isn't due till the 20th Don't know why I thought she was due the 18th, but she still has a bit to go by my calender. Think I'm going to be doing some full body hair cuts with a close to 90 degree day coming up. Wy has so much hair :shocked:

*Twinkle (end of day 134)* her udder is looking so good, I'll have to get some udated pics soon. For a FF she sure is getting a good sized udder already.

So that's whats going on with everyone. After these girls I'm done with kidding. I'm excited to see all the kids out of these girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Sounding great.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Wee one is starting to show some early signs. Her tummy is hurting her, so maybe some contractions. Her udder is not filled but she is softened around her tail head. Curling her lip up, scratching her tummy. Saw her lay out flat a couple times while looking at her tum. She kinda has me in this, could just be discomfort or could be early labor signs stage.

I'll update if anything changes.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

I understand completely who excited you are! I hope everything goes smoothly! ray:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

we still have at least a couple days to go on wee. It was hot and she was miserable. It hurts her to lay down so that's why it looked like early signs. Her udder is still..... well not filled. Wyoming isn't due till the 20th and has a bigger udder than her. Of course she may just be a late filler, I don't have any background kidding info on either of them. Yoppe I think even has more than her at this point.

Wee one - day 146
Yoppe - day 144
Wyoming - day 140
Twinkle - day 137


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

No real changes

Wee one is holding out on me although she does look as though she has dropped.
Yoppe has mush ligs on her left side and softening around the tail head.
Wy no change
Twink no change but man oh man her udder is looking good for a FF. Wy's is looking good good for a 5th freshener too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

you have a race going on there --- who can keep mom guessing the longest


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Well for now Yoppe is winning the race. This morining I could not locate her ligs, she had a rank adittude about it and did not want me hanging out in her barn. My kidding stalls have an outside to them thats just as big as the inside. I can shut the door to lock them inside for kidding, I sat down in the barn and she did not even come in to say hi. Very unusual for her. I seen kicking though. It was just in a weird place. It was on the left/bottom side of the belly and up towards the girth quite a bit. I watched to see if it wasn't just rumen or something, but it was deffinately kicks.

Wee one - Day 148 (She's never going to kid)
Yoppe - Day 146
Wyoming - Day 142
Twinkle - Day 139


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

thats not unusual to see - they do C sections right in that spot. So it must be where the kids end up when full term.

Lets see who kids first. Yoppe or Ziva


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

I'll bet yours goes first, but you never know. The dang nigi buck I was looking into Option #2 is a no go. Lady never emailed me back, checked the site this morning and says he's sold. I could buy his dam though for $300 but she'll be 7 in the fall. I just don't know what to do right now, because I know I won't be keeping them long after I get my F1's.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

I would wait to find the buck that fits your needs and pocketbook - they are out there. You have time. A lot of people will be selling their bucks this spring because they retain daughters and need new genetics


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

Yoppe's having contractions. They aren't steady progressing yet, but things look promising. She will set on her butt while she is having them. Also sudden mood swing again, now she wants to be in my lap. Over 100 lb goat I don't think so. LOL. Udder is starting to slowly fill, but not there just yet. I think she's going to be a late filling doe.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

well, yoppe totaly through me a does code of honor. Was looking good, then her ligs came back and although she's not comfy when laying down she is resting good, chewing her cud and seems to be doing just fine.

Wee one's ligs were starting to soften tonight, but who knows they'll probably be back in the morning and they are not gone gone yet. Udders are looking slightly better on both girls you can notice that they have been slowly filling. They just still have a ways to go to have full udders, I think I'll probably wake up one day and be shocked that their udders are full.

So as far as days go.

Wee one - End of day 149
Yoppe - End of day 147
Wyoming - End of day 143
Twinkle - End of day 140

These girls better get busy or else I'm going to have them all kidding on the same day. Lord please don't let that happen.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread*

:stars: Wee one kidded a little chocolate and white doe.

Only we have a bit of a problem with mom, I milked the first few squeezes out to clear her plugs and the milk was chunky. Like buttefat globules, but I felt a few lumps in the udder tissue itself. So what do you think is this mastitis? She just freshened and with not very much milk either. I'm going to give the kid some colostrum paste and then some colostrum I have in my freezer, but should I pull her away from mom? Will the milk harm her?

I can't beleive this is happening out of one of the best bred goats I have. How can she have mastitis when she doesn't have much milk anyway and she just freshened? :sigh: :scratch:

Any help appreciated. I thought she would have twins, but it's been about 30 min and shes not acting like she's going to have another. I'll just be watching for afterbirth.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread (Wee One Kidded)*

She passed her placenta and is doing good. I'm just not all too sure what to do about this milk situation. I think I'll probably milk momma out and see what that milk looks like now after being milked out the first time. It's not swollen, Not bloody, Not hard so I'm starting to think it's not mastitis.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread (Wee One Kidded)*

Here she is. Wee ones milk is getting better, this time milking her out just had a little grainy in the milk, but nothing that will stop up the teat.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread Wee One Kidded P*

Congrats! I love her markings!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread Wee One Kidded P*

Congrats on the :kidred: ! Does the mom seem to be in pain when she is milked?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread Wee One Kidded P*

What a precious little girl!! Congratulations :stars:

I can't really be sure about this but from what I understand, if the milk is looking like butter lumps/cottage cheese as it comes out then it very likely is mastitis 

Sometimes does from good milking lines don't even have to freshen and they develope mastitis in precociuos udders :shrug:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread Wee One Kidded P*

No pain, but yeah its like butter chunks. You know how when the butterfat seperates from the milk when making butter. It clogs the teats up so I milk it out and it kinda spits the chunks out and then it's milk. So should I bottle this girl? What do I do with the mom? keep her milked out or try to dry her up? I have no experience with mastitis. Storms are coming so I will be back on in the morning, lightnings getting close


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Thread Wee One Milk iss*

We went ahead and pulled the doeling last night :roll: Another thing to add to the whole equation was that momma just didn't have a lot of milk. I know she only had a single, but my FF's have more than this doe has. I was thinking maybe that was another symptom of Mild Mastitis. :help:

I feel like I got took to the cleaners :doh: When I bought her I was told she has an amazing udder (she was dry at the time). I just don't get it. Last night when I milked her to see if she still had chunks the first two squeezes on both sides were chunks. I took her temp and It says 98.8 degrees. Isn't that on the low side? :question:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Wee One udder issues h*

After further searching the internet on Wee Ones situation we now have a plan of action.

We concluded that she has a mild case of mastitis. I beleive that it's very likely that she either had it last year before being dried off or she was not properly dried off and thats why she had it before even freshening this year. I emailed the guy I bought her from to ask about it. In any case she has it now and she deserves someone to give her a fighting chance.

We have started her on

-Pen G twice a day for 5 days
-Complete milking and udder massage
-Teat infusions twice a day for 3 days
-And lastly a little bit of prayer
I'll probably start her on probios since she getting all this antibiotics in her system. I'm hoping that I can get her over this and get her dried up then use a dry teat infusion in hopes that it will not come back next year. This is my first experience with mastitis and a huge learning experience. I had no idea how bad this stuff is and I'm only seeing a mild case. I'm having to bleach my milk stand. Sanitize my hands, her udder and teats, on top of just regular equipment sanitization. I've gotten seperate milking equipment just for her because I do not want to run any risk of the other doe's picking this up. Milk disposal is a a big deal too, because I don't want it on my soil or anywhere near my goat barn. :hair: :GAAH:

I just pray everything works out. The little doeling is pretty much a house goat untill we have some more bottle kids born. She's being fed milk from another doe. Sadly I'm out of colostrum, but we're giving her 10ml of the colostrum paste to try and make up for it.

Yoppe's still holding off on kidding and now I just cross my fingers that none of the other doe's freshen with mastitis. :sigh:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Yoppe & Wyoming Ligs go*

Yoppe - 151 days and her ligs are going first her ligs were gone on one side and mush on the other then hard and now both gone, She's close by the looks of things. Maybe tonight or tomorrow morning. 

Wyoming - 148 ligs were gone when I first checked her then kinda came back, but her udder has had some good growth withing the past 24 hrs and is full, but not strutted. I don't know about her, but I'm keeping an eye on her :thumbup:

Wee one is doing good, the hard lumps are getting worked out little more each time and although she doesn't like them the teat infusions are working out okay. The milk still has a bit of chunks in it, but seems like a little less each time. wooohooo I was really worried about her for a while. ray:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres April Kidding Yoppe & Wyoming Ligs go*

:leap: Sounds like babies soon! And that doeling, wow! :shocked: I love her coloring, she is gorgeous. Keep us posted, and glad mama doe is doing better for you with the mastitis.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Yoppe Wyoming & Twinkle Race is on*

 Yoppe's ligs come back everytime. She is following the Doe's code of honor and driving me nuts. I've pretty much given up on her being the next in line to kid. So at 153 days still nothing and no udder fill.

:GAAH: Wyomings udder is full and almost strutted. Ligs went away and came back once the other day, but other than that she's had consistantly hard ligs. At 149 Days udder is full and ready to go, but no ligs softening yet.

:hair: Twinkle's udder is full and almost strutted. It's been like this for a couple days now, just bursting big. The biggest FF udder I've ever seen. She looks like she'll be a dream to milk nice long plump teats :drool: Still no softening of the ligs yet. I'm praying ray: she holds off long enough for me to get one of the other girls kidded and out of the kidding stall before she decides to go because my stalls are full up. :help: So for Twink we are at 146 Days udder is full :shocked: and ready to go, but no ligs softening yet.

Think I'll try to get some pics today of the girls, unless I go out this morning and see someone is soft and ready to kid. I can't wait for these kids, I'll be al done afterwards, but it's like opening up a :gift: when they kid.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Yoppe Wyoming & Twinkle Race is on*

:sigh: Wyoming kidded today between 3 and 4 pm. Beautiful kids. A chocolate Doe and a cream strawberry colored buck (Looks just like mom). However she freshened just like Wee One with clumps in her milk. So now we are bottleing 3 kids and treating 2 does for mastitis. :GAAH:

I'm thankful these are just mild cases, but still not what you want to see when your doe freshens.

On the bright side I got my little buckling. I love Wyomings udder and will be keeping her little buck as a herd sire. :wahoo:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Day 148*

All eyes on Twinkle now. Her udder is where it should be just waiting on the ligs to go. She's up in the kidding stall and on the camera (sorry I can't share my cam online, I'm cheap :shrug: )

Yoppe would be on day 155, but by the looks of her udder and everything I'm going to guess she did not take on the first breeding and won't be due untill May 2-6. Bummer, I know but looks like I might have her sold after she kids. That will help buy my hay for next year. :leap:

Oh, pics of wyomings kids and wy's udder. :wallbang: Yep positive for mastitis just like wee one only more udder tissue means more udder lumps :veryangry:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Day 148*

Congrats on the ADORABLE kids!! I'm so sorry your girls are having such problems with their milk...Wy's udder looks great. Is there a way to get the milk to the vet to culture? This would tell you exactly what strain of bacteria that is causing the problem.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Day 148*

Unfortunately thats not a possibility right now. My dad's been two weeks half pay and just got word that next week he's being layed Off. Funds are tighter than they have ever been for us and no light in sight. The only way I was able to get the antibiotics and stuff is because we sold one of our older bucks, had we not done that I don't know if I would have even been able to get the Pen-G.

The test for mastitis I did was the dawn dish detergent. I can only do what I can with this budget, but it worked really well. I tried it on a doe with good milk and it didn't gel, tried it on these two girls and it gelled the milk.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Day 148*

I completely understand, my hubby has been unemployed for 2 years now...thankfully my full time job covers our expenses.
Pen G is better than not treating at all, the issue I had a week ago with my doe who was throwing blood clots in her milk on one side tested negative with the Dawn test as well as the test cards and thankfully she cleared up with just massage and frequent milk outs.

Peppermint oil really helps with congestion...you can get pure peppermint oil for candy making at any drugstore or grocery...I found what I have at the local farm stand that carries bulk food items. I think it runs $2 for a small bottle, it doesn't take much either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Day 148*

Liz has great advice...sorry you are dealing with udder issues.. 

Congrats on the beautiful kids....


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Day 151 Ligs Gone!*

:greengrin: Twinkles ligs are gone! She seems to be doing okay though for now, she's just laying around chewing her cud. She did pull a total pig out this evening though :roll:

I'll just keep watch off and on tonight, but probably will be tomorrow morning.

News for the mastitis doe's: They are doing great and responding to the Pen-G really well. wee one's test with the dish soap tested negative the other day and I've not gotten any lumps for the past few days. I'm down to once a day milking because I want to dry them up. Wee One is off the antibiotics now though so seems to be good. I think I'll be selling them though, just in case they will always freshen with it I just don't want to mess with it another year even for some really nice kids. It's not worth all the massage, and antibiotics teat infusions etc.... for me.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Day 151 Ligs Gone!*

glad the mastitis is clearing up - would it not be a good idea though to keep one of them milking so that you have milk for the three bottle babies? That should help reduce costs

LW


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Day 151 Ligs Gone!*

I have other doe's milking for the kids. I gave the colostrum to the twins after birth and it made them horribly sick. the worst smelling diarreah and their energy zapped out of them. I almost lost them over that one bottle of mommas milk.

The guy I bought them from finaly emailed me back and said he never had any problems with them etc... and they were really heavy milkers for him. Sounds like a whole different story than what I'm seeing. I just don't know how on earth I could have caused them to get this though. They have always had clean bedding here, I bought them dry so not like I messed up their milking or anything and I milked a heavy milking doe coming out of a dairy last year anyway, dried her up and she kidded beautiful twins with no milk or udder problems what so ever. My milking practices are very clean and quite frankly I have never had mastitis on my property ever untill now. I have 4 milking doe's right now that have no problems what so ever. These two girls comming from the same place bought together and they have it.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Day 151 Ligs Gone!*

She kidded a big white buckling. Waddles and I think gopher ears. It was a pretty hard pull, but we were there to help and he was presented correctly so with a little time and guidence from god we had another great kidding. We are bottle feeding him and selling him as a bottle baby. Right now we are trying to get the twins from wyoming onto her. We introduced them at the birth of her buck and rubbed birthing fluids on them. She's a little confused as to how she wound up with two kids that don't look like hers especially with this being her first kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Twinkle Kidded!*

Good luck with grafting them on to her... :wink: and congrats on the new babies...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Yoppe last one to go!*

Yoppe's udder filled today. Ligs gone. She was acting off all day so had us watching her all day. Still tonight she is acting off so I'm up waiting for kids.......


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Coyote Night Acres/ Yoppe last one to go!*

Yoppe Kidded twin bucklings! I'm so glad, a little bummed I didn't get me girl. However I've been blessed with many other girls this season and I'm just so happy the kidding went well. First kidding season is now complete and out of 8 doe's all kids were presented correctly and births went off uneventfully. The tally this year is

5 doelings and 7 Bucklings = 12 kids


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Other than the mastitis with the 2 mama's...your kidding season went very well! Congratulations!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! That is a nice kidding season.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Many prayers sent up to the lord befor kiddings. I'm a worry wart LOL. 

Liz great news about the mastitis girls..... The milk is back to normal no chunks and I've been feeding bottle kids even really young ones off of them LOL, I skip the bottle and just put the kids on the teat... these girls are a dream to do that on. Wyoming really could feed 4 kids on her own and wee could feed 2. A total different story from when they first kidded...... I wonder if I'm in the clear yet though ...... and if all goes well the rest of the milking season or for however long I need milk will this be a repeat thing that will happen next year. I just don't know.


----------

